# Competitions in Western Australia being considered?



## The Second Cuber (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guy. I was wondering whether the WCA was planning any competitions in Australia (Specifically WA).
I am planning an un-official cube meet with my friends but really would like to see something of this kind... 
Thanks, and read you soon!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think there are many cubers in WA. I don't think enough people would fly over to WA to even have enough competitors. I doubt there will ever be enough Australian cubers for a competition outside of Melbourne or Sydney.

But, there will be the Melbourne Summer Open 2010.


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2009)

You realise that the WCA doesn't plan the competitions?


----------



## The Second Cuber (Dec 30, 2009)

Well.... there are 18 cubers I know of in WA (perth) who would be interested... Pathetic. I'll try to get to the 2010 open


----------



## LNZ (Dec 30, 2009)

WCA events will most probably be held in the most populated Australian states only. The answer is simple. There are more cubers in NSW and VIC than in all other Australian states combined. 

This pattern of only going to the most populated stated is often seen in overseas music acts. It is most likely that a overseas music act would only perform in the Eastern states.

And even if an overseas music act does perform in Adelaide or Perth, they would only do side shows in the Eastern states.

As an Adelaide resident, I can't afford to travel to the WCA event in Melbourne. I'm on a pension and money is really tight all the time. All cube and other puzzle buying must be carefully thought out to avoid putting myself in severe financial hardship.

And just like Perth, Adelaide often misses out on overseas music acts performing.

Note: If I ever did have the funds, I would go the WCA event in Melbourne. I would contest the 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 events. But no 5x5. My average for the 5x5 (8:45) would make me look very silly.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

The Second Cuber: Anyone can host a competition. It has to get approval from the WCA, but the rest is up to you. I would be happy to delegate any competition you organise.
However you have to make sure that you will get the numbers required. At least 12 is strongly recemmended. It is very unlikely that you will be allowed to host a competition in WA with less than 12 competitors, as there are competitions being held in other parts of the country.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey buddy. Start by doing an informal competition or two. It's not difficult, but it takes some work. Then when you've got the experience to not completely screw up, put an official one together.

The only problem could be to get a WCA delegate to your incredibly remote city, but I'm sure it could be worked out one way or another. Personally I wouldn't care too much about if a competition is "official", it's just as fun either way.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2009)

The Second Cuber said:


> there are 18 cubers I know of in WA (perth) who would be interested... Pathetic.



I wouldn't really call it pathetic... We started out by having unofficial competitions with 7-8 cubers. The tough part was getting cubers to come along despite a competition not being official.

If you organise a few unofficial competitions with those 18 cubers and convince them to come along then you'll soon find areas in which you can improve before an official competition.

I know that Pantazis is over in your corner of the world and was interested in becoming a WCA delegate... but I don't think he's been to any competitions... 

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Dec 31, 2009)

There probably will be competitions in WA in the future (prob. a long time). Start by having meetups. Also there is probably more cubers in Victoria than all the other states combined.


----------



## Faz (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, the WCA doesn't actually organise competitions for you. You have to organise them yourself.

Some requirements are:

12 competitors (not essential, but needed)
WCA Delegate
Venue
Timers
Etc.

I wouldn't recommend that you organise a competition without actually having been to one before. As I know it, we will have ongoing competitions here in Melbourne, which you can attend.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, the WCA doesn't actually organise competitions for you. You have to organise them yourself.
> 
> Some requirements are:
> 
> ...


Are there any chances you could have one in Sydney?


----------



## Faz (Jan 1, 2010)

I doubt anyone here would organise it. Your best bet would be to gather some speedcubers there, and try and get something organised, possibly contact a potential sponsor. Are there any trustworthy adults among the Sydney cubers?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah there is a guy that goes to UNSW.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> There probably will be competitions in WA in the future (prob. a long time). Start by having meetups. Also there is probably more cubers in Victoria than all the other states combined.



Yeah. Just take your cube around, and try to get others interested. If you get some people at your school/uni/work/others to start, they'll help to get it popular. It helps if you have someone fast in your state.


----------

